# Who wants raw pig feet?!



## Subdolus (Jul 28, 2014)

Bear does, actually. One of the grocery stores had a whole mess of frozen, split pig feet in what we call the "weird meat bin" (usually contains various feet, snouts, tongues, random organs, I've even seen cow eyes show up in there before); they're cheap, so I may have bought the whole lot...which wasn't a whole lot, only about a dozen total, and they came in packs of two.

He's nice about it too, he knows Quinn can't chew them easily as she's missing so many of her top back teeth, so he always finishes splitting them (they're bought split, but we offer them frozen as it's a longer lasting meal for him that way), then macerating the end of one of them so all the bones are mashed up and drops it in front of Quinn so she can have some too. 

Nice, sharing dog aside, here he is just getting started:


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Thats something i found in the internet

"Pork can be bad for dogs, and here is why:

First, pigs will eat anything, including insects, worms, flesh of other dead animals including other pigs and garbage. Because of this parasite infestations can be carried to man from pigs. Also, pigs don’t sweat, which means that they do not eliminate built up toxins.

Trichinosis is a food-borne disease which can infect pigs (and then your dog) when the pig develops roundworm, which is uncommon in the United States. Humans and dogs alike can develop roundworm when they have eaten under-cooked or raw meat from anther animal that is infected. Symptoms of roundworm include muscle soreness and pain, upper eyelid swelling and often times can lead to more severe symptoms.

In order to lessen the risk of developing roundworm it is suggested that you freeze pork for three weeks, or longer. You should also thoroughly cook all pork. All raw and under-cooked meat should be avoided, including chicken, beef and other wild animals.

Pork is also rich and contains a type of fat that is difficult to digest for Greyhounds and other dogs. This type of fat can cause indigestion. Also, high fat food can cause pancreatitis in dogs.""


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Iv given my dog pork feet, hocks, tail, chops, head, ears etc. his eaten many of the above both cooked, smoked and raw. He loves it. 
I wouldn't feet to much of the fatty stuff but pork can actually be very lean meat


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

He looks like a busy, happy pup! Bear is a handsome boy!

While I agree w Maxil in that there are inherent dangers to feeding raw pork...many people do without issue. It's ultimately up to you to decide if it's a risk you want to take. I give Kai pigs feet every once in a while-he loves them-but be prepared for potentially bad gas and hard poops! It's good to feed extra organs or something meatier in addition when you give your pup a foot. Even though relatively speaking, pigs feet are pretty low in bone content (like 29-30%)....as long as it's raw, there is generally little to worry about-but the possibility for disease is there. I've personally never heard of a dog getting trich, but I'm sure it happens. Just don't feed cooked or smoked.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Your decision anyways but as I know its bad for dogs
But I think he will be abit smelly after finishing it


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I also feed my boy the pig feets. Along with turkey necks, knees, scapular plus large frozen ham bones. My boy does get feed a 100 percent raw meat diet though. He loves them. They don't last five minutes.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Maxil said:


> Thats something i found in the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you freeze it you are generally fine. I've actually been feeding raw for 4 years and have been active on raw forums I've never heard of a dog getting sick from pork, some had sensitives to it but no vet visits needed and no Trichinosis.

And dogs need fat in their diets. If you feed pork a couple of times a week that is not nearly enough fat to cause issues. A raw diet is balanced over time...so you are constantly switching things up. I try to always have 4 sources of meat in my freezer at a time.


----------

